# sunshine rp



## vegetunks 77 (Sep 19, 2008)

The year is 2057 and the sun needs to be light up or else everbody will die from an ice age if the sun doesn't get lighted back    

no goddmoding

atleast 3 characters will light the sun 5 max.

only 3 invaders who will try to stop you that are humans 5max.

age:16 or higher

looks:describe or show a pic

personality:

bio t needed but you still can use one

i'll be an monster who will try to kill everyone to stop you from lighting the sun.

everyone who try to light the sun will be killed from lighting the sun.

no guns but weapons like a pole or knife or something to protect yourself.


if you die in the rp you will never come back.


i won't make a profile i'll just be called a monster.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 19, 2008)

how are you supposed to light the sun?


----------



## vegetunks 77 (Sep 19, 2008)

By detonateing the ship when you reach the sun And yeah you will be in a space ship.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 19, 2008)

really.. hm, may be i will join


----------



## vegetunks 77 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok well i'll be waiting so somebody to join.


----------

